# How much is this n-scale train worth?



## Rrazorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

its a con-cor train its number is #0001-003001 its a J3-A HUDSON 4-6-4 UNDEC. its in a bage case with orange stripe


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

In mint condition, between $40 and 70...the wide swing depends on the market where it is offered. Because it is undecorated, it will lean to the lower end.


----------



## Rrazorzz (Nov 26, 2011)

it was bought for 200$ dollars 30 years ago tho


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got a computer that I paid $1400.00 5 years ago worth Zipolla today!
N kind of follows the same path!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Rrazorzz said:


> it was bought for 200$ dollars 30 years ago tho


That's why I buy them used...the price kinda normalizes then

You have to keep in mind we're talking about a 30 year old locomotive with an open frame motor in an era of can motored, fly wheeled on board DCC with sound...it's like a tinplate wind-up in a Ferrari world...great for tinkerers like me, lousy for folks like you.:thumbsup:


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> That's why I buy them used...the price kinda normalizes then
> 
> You have to keep in mind we're talking about a 30 year old locomotive with an open frame motor in an era of can motored, fly wheeled on board DCC with sound...it's like a tinplate wind-up in a Ferrari world...great for tinkerers like me, lousy for folks like you.:thumbsup:


A very big +1.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Rrazorzz, how much are you asking for it?


----------

